# Brining in a vape into the UAE ?



## Flame3601 (4/2/18)

Hi guys,

Thought i would come back to try get some advice regarding an issue that is pretty conflicting when coming to grips with the laws and information online available on the issue. I have read everything from you can challenge local law enforcement to "who can blown the biggest clouds competitions" all the way to you even mentioning the word vaping and/or vape and the sharia police will come knocking at your door. I have two trips into the UAE , namely Dubai, in April and would like to get some advice in the form of pervious experience from you guys or any current advice/tips you have to offer. I usually like to stay on the side of being a law abiding citizen, and the UAE is one place i really do not wish to even go near the line of being seen as potently breaking the law ... as per my previous experience with the police in Abu Dhabi ( long story).

So what is the general consensus with bringing a vape into the UAE, leave it at home and not even try or dismantle the whole thing and try your luck and accept if it gets taken away it is all part of risk of doing so? I have reached out to the local authorities including the Dubai Customs police for some official form of correspondence on the issue , with no reply. If you do get caught with a vape, what is the punishment ? Thrown away and/or issued a fine or even be arrested ?

Any advice is much appreciated and will certainly update this thread with my experience in the near future if i do decide to commit to bringing a vape into the UAE !

Thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (4/2/18)

The owners of Sato Vape just took a trip to Dubai. I've just messaged him directly on his cell to ask. I'll keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flame3601 (4/2/18)

Spyro said:


> The owners of Sato Vape just took a trip to Dubai. I've just messaged him directly on his cell to ask for you. I'll keep you posted if he responds.


Ah thanks man, really appreciated !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (4/2/18)

No problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (4/2/18)

"Batteries must be kept on you or in your carry on luggage. Dont put batts in your check in luggage. Your tools you can put in your check in luggage as sharp objects might be seen as a risk. 

No juice more than 100mls. Its best to put your juice in check in luggage also. 

Keep one bottle on you for when you chill in smoking lounges. Keep your batts on you or in your backpack or overnight bag. 

Rules wise they say its banned but they wont do anything. People smoke cigarettes so it's ok. Obviously don't attract attention infront of police but still you can vape"

Waiting on more in depth info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (4/2/18)

A friend of mine had his Reo confiscated in Doha. He lost it forever. Don't know about Dubai.


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

@Flame3601 @Spyro 

See @Arbee's post in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/

Could I ask both of you to please reply to Arbee's post? Spyro, when you get an answer from your friends and Flame, when you return from your trip. It would be most helpful for other peeps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame3601 (11/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Flame3601 @Spyro
> 
> See @Arbee's post in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/
> 
> Could I ask both of you to please reply to Arbee's post? Spyro, when you get an answer from your friends and Flame, when you return from your trip. It would be most helpful for other peeps.


Sure, i have had a change of plans and now being dispatched to Hong Kong instead, so no issues regarding going into Dubai. I shall reply back once travel has been completed about my experience in transit in DXB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/2/18)

@Hooked 
I didn't see this, sorry. 

You're welcome to repost my comment there. 

He hasn't gotten back to me since.


----------



## Hooked (11/2/18)

Spyro said:


> @Hooked
> I didn't see this, sorry.
> 
> You're welcome to repost my comment there.
> ...



No problem @Spyro, we'll sort it out if and when you get a reply.


----------



## Flame3601 (4/4/18)

Hi everyone, as promised i am back with an update.

I did not end up going into Dubai this time, however spent 3hrs respectively in the Emirates First Class lounge on two occasions while transiting. I am happy to report no issues whatsoever, no funny looks from staff or passengers alike. I even saw many other people vaping in the lounge in the smoking section, obviously if you whipped out your vape and started vaping in a non-smoking section or anywhere that would be deemed inappropriate you would get told off - like most places in the world. I would recommend to ensure you are aware that you aren't blowing too many fat clouds as i think that would most certainly be seen as being a bit disrespectful.

I am back in Dubai and actually going into Dubai/Abu Dhabi this time in September, so will report back again. I additionally had no issues in Hong Kong.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

Flame3601 said:


> Hi everyone, as promised i am back with an update.
> 
> I did not end up going into Dubai this time, however spent 3hrs respectively in the Emirates First Class lounge on two occasions while transiting. I am happy to report no issues whatsoever, no funny looks from staff or passengers alike. I even saw many other people vaping in the lounge in the smoking section, obviously if you whipped out your vape and started vaping in a non-smoking section or anywhere that would be deemed inappropriate you would get told off - like most places in the world. I would recommend to ensure you are aware that you aren't blowing too many fat clouds as i think that would most certainly be seen as being a bit disrespectful.
> 
> ...



I think it's awful that vapers have to sit in the Smokers' Section, which always stinks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

